# Supprimer les Achats à télécharger



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
J'ai remarqué qu'une section "achats" dans l'app store de mes iAppareils...
C'est cool, mais existe t il une façon de ne pas l'afficher?


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2011)

Ne pas faire d'achats 

Ne pas se loguer sur son compte sur l'ordi utilisé.

Sinon, non, pas à ma connaissance. Peut-être en supprimant l'App Store dans les contrôles parentaux (dans les préférences).


----------

